# Au Sable 6-20-15



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Had a good morning on the AS. Landed 4 walleye from 17"-25", lost 1 other and missed 3-4 good bites. Also got several smallies and 2 solid cats. Rigging was simple: steelhead-style with a whole crawler. The flows being up, and the ideal water temp(70*) seemed to have them on the bite, as they were very aggressive when they took. Didn't see anyone else around...


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice catch! Love having a section to myself/ourselves. Up here by Pellston mowing grass. 15" since my visit one month ago, putting a crimp in my fishing plans. Grrr.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

concentroutin said:


> Nice catch! Love having a section to myself/ourselves. Up here by Pellston mowing grass. 15" since my visit one month ago, putting a crimp in my fishing plans. Grrr.


I hear ya man, haven't been fishing much myself. I'll hit it again this weekend for walleyes, then time to sniff around for skams. 

The eyes I encountered were very aggressive and grabbing the crawlers right near the head, which is a sign of active feeding. Once I had hooked a few and it had got brighter out, they started just nipping the tail off, before shutting down completely. 

A bunch of solid catfish around as well, averaging 3-5lbs with some above that. At the mouth, and upriver. Had a nice brown follow a husky jerk in off the pier, and saw a big, BRIGHT steelhead floundering at the rivermouth. I think it zoomed right in from deep on that NE'ern and got temp-shocked trying to ascend the river.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a nice haul of walleyes. Been catching a ton of sheepshead by the pier not a single walleye.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice work get as many of them plant eating pricks as you can and give em an oil bath


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the report Jon, good looking fish!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I was up all weekend also. Hit a ton of smallies. Seen monster carp moving up the river. Actually seen a few steelies still hanging around at the BSC. Nice job on the eyes.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

you hit them eyes at the mouth? i'll be up there all next week for the 4th. wouldn't mind getting into some eyes. might have to bring my waders and steely rod now to try that. pm me if you don't mind Jon. wouldn't mind a few tips


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job on them eyes Jon! Good eaters for sure up there


----------

